# Adblocker-Sperre: Weitere Verlage wollen nachziehen



## David Martin (22. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Adblocker-Sperre: Weitere Verlage wollen nachziehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Adblocker-Sperre: Weitere Verlage wollen nachziehen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir geht die Seite noch...


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2015)

CorneliaS schrieb:


> Erstens, kann man es umgehen...
> Zweitens, schaden die sich selbst...


Inwiefern?


----------



## matrixfehler (22. Oktober 2015)

hui...
Der Wettlauf hat begonnen.
Demnächst kommt garantiert eine neue Adblock-Version, die das umgeht.
Dann rüsten die Seiten nach und dann kommt eine neue Adblock-Version.

Bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## fireblader (22. Oktober 2015)

Sollen sie ruhig machen. Geld bekommen die von mir keines. Vor allem der "gut recherchierte" Journalismus von Bild ist keinen cent wert.


----------



## Soybeam (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man als Unternehmen bzw Verlag so auf sein Recht pochen kann. Sofern dahingehend überhaupt ein Recht ausgemacht werden kann. Ich glaube dass man durch so eine Gängelung nur Kunden verliert. Seht dazu nur den Post von Fireblader an. 

Die Wenigsten werden vor ihren PCs sitzen und sich sagen: Adblocker deaktivieren? Klar, mach ich doch gern.


----------



## sukram89 (22. Oktober 2015)

CorneliaS schrieb:


> Erstens, kann man es umgehen...



Ich erinnere gerne an diese Artikel 
Bild.de: Achtung beim Umgehen der Adblocker-Sperre - Youtuber abgemahnt

Ich möchte mich mit solchen Sachen nicht gerne herumschlage. Die erwähnten Seite sind jetzt aber auch kein Verlust.


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2015)

fireblader schrieb:


> Sollen sie ruhig machen. Geld bekommen die von mir keines. Vor allem der "gut recherchierte" Journalismus von Bild ist keinen cent wert.



Warum regen sich immer jene Leute auf, welche ja "eh nie" darauf rumsurfen sich darüber beschweren, dass das nix recherchiert wird.

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass  die anzahl der zu zahlen wollende User bei bild. höher ist, als bei den "jungeachsocoolwarehschonimmerallesgratis" höher sein könnte als hier.


----------



## USA911 (22. Oktober 2015)

Vorher habe ich die Informationen auch nicht über Internetseiten bezogen. Meistens macht man es eh aus "Zeittodschlagen" und nicht aus direkter Informationssuche. Besuche ich die Seiten halt nicht mehr, habe keinen Verlust, die Unternehmen allerdings ein Verlust an Klicks.
Die Sperre ist für mich so, als ob es dann diese Internetseite halt nicht gibt.


----------



## SphinxBased (22. Oktober 2015)

ich bestimme wann ich werbung sehen möchte...das das mal klar ist!!!
und wenn sie versuchen mich mit gewalt zu knebeln lese ich deren schundt nicht.sollen sie sich doch ein 
anderes werbungssytem mit dezenter werbung ausdenken um ihre unkosten zu decken.schliesslich störts den user ja aber reagieren tun sie dann mit solchen aktionen.sry. kein verständnis dafür


----------



## Hasamoto (22. Oktober 2015)

Nur wenn die Webseiten betreiber für ihre Werbung Haften ,werde ich meinen ADBLOCKER deaktievieren

90% aller Computer Viren weden durch solche Werbung verteilt.

Ich habe mir schonmal ein BS durch so ein Scheiss geschossen und ich fande es schon damals nicht Lustig
Danach wird mal Automatisch vorsichtiger


----------



## Loosa (22. Oktober 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Besuche ich die Seiten halt nicht mehr, habe keinen Verlust, die Unternehmen allerdings ein Verlust an Klicks.



Ich denke, genau das ist der Sinn dahinter. Dein werbefreier Klick bringt ihnen, außer Kosten, nämlich Null,garnichts. 




fireblader schrieb:


> Geld bekommen die von mir keines. Vor allem der "gut recherchierte" Journalismus von Bild ist keinen cent wert.



Frage am Rande, bezahlst du denn Online _irgendwo_ gut recherchierten Journalismus?
Außer vielleicht per GEZ auf Tagesschau.de und Co?


----------



## PsyMagician (22. Oktober 2015)

Der Müll den die BLÖD verzapft ist sowieso keinen Cent, ja nicht einmal die Lebenszeit die für einen Click auf einen Artikel benötigt wird, wert. Hier ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht mal ansatzweise in einem ordentlichen Verhältnis. Wie das bei anderen Magazinen aussieht wird sich zeigen müssen. 
Bei vergleichbarem Inhalt sollte der Preis jedoch nicht höher sein als bei der Printausgabe eines Magazins.

Da ist natürlich bei Zeitschriften wie der PCG, bei denen der Webauftritt und die Printausgabe unterschiedliche Inhalte aufweisen, schwerer zu Vergleichen.
0,99 € für ein "Tagesticket", oder 4,99 für eine Woche wären mir dafür allerdings schon wieder zu viel. Oft sind halt viele Artikel dabei, die man gar nicht lesen will. Da wäre ein Zahlsystem auf Artikel-Basis interessanter.

Der Hauptgrund, weswegen die meisten aber jedoch zu Addblockern greifen, ist ja der, daß es viele Webauftritte ganz einfach übertreiben mit Ihrer lästigen Werbung. Ist diese relativ dezent gehalten und mit Hirn in die Websites eingebunden, habe ich keine Probleme den Addblcoker zu deaktiveren, da es aber leider inzwischen zum Standard gehört nervige Popups oder noch schlimmer nervige Videos mit über lauter Vertonung zu verwenden, bleibt mein Addblocker eingeschaltet. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust meinen Nachbarn erklären zu müssen, warum deren Nacht durch einen überlauten Werbespot von XY unterbrochen wurde, oder auf meinem Smartphone Traffic für Inhalt zu verschwenden, welcher mich nicht im geringsten interessiert.

Mal abgesehen davon, das mich solche Werbung sowieso *NIE* "positiv" im Sinne des Werbenden beeinflussen würde. Ganz im Gegenteil! Geht mir die Werbung eines Produktes zu sehr auf den Wecker, wird das Produkt kurzum boykottiert. Und ich weiss das ich nicht der Einzige bin der in diesen Fällen so vorgeht.


----------



## PsyMagician (22. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich denke, genau das ist der Sinn dahinter. Dein werbefreier Klick bringt ihnen, außer Kosten, nämlich Null,garnichts.



Stimmt... die Kosten für den Webauftritt müssen Sie aber dennoch tragen ... also Quasi eine Loose:Loose Situation


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass Computec sich nicht auf sowas einlässt und quasi einen Krieg gegen die eigene Kundschaft führt.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Oktober 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Ich denke indem sie versuchen durch Gewalt Verhaltensweisen die sich im Internet etabliert haben zu stoppen.


----------



## Loosa (22. Oktober 2015)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> 90% aller Computer Viren weden durch solche Werbung verteilt.



Hast du für die Behauptung auch eine Quelle?

Da (bislang) nur altbekannte Sicherheitslücken ausgenutzt werden reicht eigentlich ein Virenscanner und seinen Rechner auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten. Oder Flash deinstallieren, dann wird die Werbung auch gleich dezenter. Mac/Linux hilft auch. 



Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich denke indem sie versuchen durch Gewalt Verhaltensweisen die sich im Internet etabliert haben zu stoppen.



Das Internet ändert sich andauernd. Wieso sollte es gerade hier in Stein gemeißelt sein? Zumal es seit seinen rebellischen Anfängen kontinuierlich professioneller und kommerzieller wurde. Das ist ja nu keine neue Entwicklung.

Wer kostenlosen Content anbietet und davon leben will der muss das Geld mit Werbung, Spenden oder Gebühren verdienen. Auch "coole", kostenlose Dienste wie Youtube, Twitter, ... die mit hohen Verlusten starteten, Reichweite über alles, müssen irgendwann rentabel werden.

Wenn sich mit Werbung kein Geld mehr verdienen lässt wird außer Wikipedia und BBC irgendwann alles hinter Bezahlschranken verschwinden, wie letztens erst die Süddeutsche. Was ich verstehe und bedaure, aber nicht genug um €360/Jahr zu bezahlen. Da leiste ich mir lieber den New Yorker für $60 und Krautreporter für €60 im Jahr.

Vielleicht etabliert sich ja auch ein Alternativnetz, in dem keiner Geld verdienen will oder kann. 




PsyMagician schrieb:


> Stimmt... die Kosten für den Webauftritt müssen Sie aber dennoch tragen ...



Das stimmt. Und die Lohnkosten bleiben ja auch. Aber jeder Zugriff erfordert Bandbreite. Ein Werbefreier Klick verursacht also (klitzekleine) Kosten ohne Gegenleistung.


----------



## HankeyX (22. Oktober 2015)

hm.. einfach noscript verwenden 
um bild.de wärs so oder so nicht schade


----------



## Scytale89 (22. Oktober 2015)

Man muss nüchtern fest stellen, dass ein Adblocker sehr viele Probleme mit einem Schlag löst. Die Seite wird übersichtlicher und visuell leichter zu betrachten, sie lädt schneller bei weniger Traffic (was besonders mobil wichtig ist), bringt auf älteren Geräten den Browser nicht zum schwitzen, schließt einfach mal einen beachtlichen Teil der üblichen Einfallstore für Schadware und verbessert die eigene Privatsphere, da man durch die Werbenetzwerke nicht mehr getrackt wird.

Zu den Verlagen kann man ja nur sagen: Schaut euch das Fiasko des LSR nochmal an


----------



## Batze (22. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Computec sich nicht auf sowas einlässt und quasi einen Krieg gegen die eigene Kundschaft führt.



Wenn du siehst wie aggressiv Computec Werbung einbezieht, teilweise manchmal so schlimm das man hier ohne Blocker gar nicht mehr surfen kann, so denke ich mal es wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis auch da irgendwann mal was kommt.


----------



## Loosa (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube das Ganze hat sich über Jahre in eine ungute Richtung entwickelt und aufgeschaukelt.
Solange AdBlock nur eine Randerscheinung war, kein Problem. Aber mal angenommen 100% der User nutzen es, was dann?

Die Verlage und Werbetreibenden sind defintiv Mitschuld an der Misere. Werbung bringt weniger Klicks, also wird sie aggressiver, also nutzen immer mehr Adblocker und sie wird noch agressiver, ...

Da liebe ich es mit meinem iPad zu surfen. Da habe ich Werbung aber bis vor kurzem war die statisch oder dezent. Super! Wie früher am PC. Aber seit einiger Zeit wird da auch immer mehr animiert, teils zum Augenkrebs kriegen, manche Seiten verhindern, dass man einfach den Ausschnitt verändert um sie aus dem Blickbereich zu bekokmmen... und jetzt gibt es auch für iOS Adblocker. Derselbe Teufelskreis von vorn.

Immerhin kann man bei Opera/Chrome Mobil die Seite vorladen lassen. Damit wird die Werbung auch wieder statisch angenehm. 
Die Idee von AdBlock, nicht invasive Werbung durchzulassen, finde ich super. Ihr Geschäftsmodell daran zu hängen aber unmöglich. Schade, dass es noch keine andere Möglichkeit gibt sich auf einen Ausgleich zu einigen.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Internet ändert sich andauernd. Wieso sollte es gerade hier in Stein gemeißelt sein? Zumal es seit seinen rebellischen Anfängen kontinuierlich professioneller und kommerzieller wurde. Das ist ja nu keine neue Entwicklung.
> 
> Wer kostenlosen Content anbietet und davon leben will der muss das Geld mit Werbung, Spenden oder Gebühren verdienen. Auch "coole", kostenlose Dienste wie Youtube, Twitter, ... die mit hohen Verlusten starteten, Reichweite über alles, müssen irgendwann rentabel werden.
> 
> ...



Hat sich schonmal jemand bei dir für deine unaufgeforderte belehrende Art bedankt?


----------



## Chronik (22. Oktober 2015)

Sagt mal ist das überhaupt rechtens, ich mein dürfen das einfach so verlage (wie Bild), die die den Adblocker nutzen werden ausgeschlossen? Das ist doch eine Beschneidung des Internets!!!
Also ich lese keine Bild-Zeitung aber wenn jetzt mehr Verlage folgen werden dann vielleicht immer mehr auf die Idee kommen: "Ach komm lass udn das mal wie BILD machen"! Ja und dann ist das Internet wirklich nicht mehr "FREI" bzw. "BESCHNITTEN"


----------



## MichaelG (22. Oktober 2015)

Die Firmen haben das Recht den freien Content selbst zu bestimmen. So ärgerlich das auch ist. Das Problem ist halt, daß die Werbung die den Verlagen Geld einspielt durch die Adnlockernutzung gen 0 tendiert. Das sind dann halt die Konsequenzen aus der Situation.


----------



## Loosa (22. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hat sich schonmal jemand bei dir für deine unaufgeforderte belehrende Art bedankt?



Ich glaube du bist der Erste. Kussi.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte gestern mal getestet OHNE Adblocker zu surfen. Und was war? Irgendwann hast du lauter Werbung im Hintergrund gehört. Einmal ging es sogar weiter als ich den Browser geschlossen hab *grusel*. Man hat den Ton trotzdem weiter gehört. Erst nach einem Neustart war es weg. Also die heutige Werbung ist extrem aggressiv, ohne Werbeblocker geht gar nicht mehr. Sie springt dich sonst an wie ein bissiger Köter.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist der Erste. Kussi.



Ich bewundere auch deine Fähigkeit von A nach D zu springen.


----------



## Hasamoto (22. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern mal getestet OHNE Adblocker zu surfen. Und was war? Irgendwann hast du lauter Werbung im Hintergrund gehört. Einmal ging es sogar weiter als ich den Browser geschlossen hab *grusel*. Man hat den Ton trotzdem weiter gehört. Erst nach einem Neustart war es weg. Also die heutige Werbung ist extrem aggressiv, ohne Werbeblocker geht gar nicht mehr. Sie springt dich sonst an wie ein bissiger Köter.




Meine rede 
Und wenn da noch Schadsoftware drin ist haste ganz verloren.
Und das beste die Webseiten betreiber haften nichtmal für die Werbung.
Das heist wenn Ihrgendwan dir da durch das BS oder sogar die Hardware geschrottet wird darfste sie selber ersetzen.

Also Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht


----------



## Loosa (22. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern mal getestet OHNE Adblocker zu surfen. Und was war? Irgendwann hast du lauter Werbung im Hintergrund gehört. Einmal ging es sogar weiter als ich den Browser geschlossen hab *grusel*.



Und ich dachte das tolle, neue Feature von MacOS El Capitan, mit einem Klick den Ton in allen Tabs zu killen, war reichlich sinnbefreit. 

Aber an PCs habe ich meine AdBlocker auch schon lange aktiv. Sollte das Grauen mal wieder ansehen um zu gucken wie sich das seitdem entwickelt hat. Hin und wieder schalte ich den bei PCG aus um etwas Werbung zu klicken, aber damit lässt sich die Seite kaum konsumieren.


----------



## martinsan (22. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern mal getestet OHNE Adblocker zu surfen. Und was war? Irgendwann hast du lauter Werbung im Hintergrund gehört. Einmal ging es sogar weiter als ich den Browser geschlossen hab *grusel*. Man hat den Ton trotzdem weiter gehört. Erst nach einem Neustart war es weg. Also die heutige Werbung ist extrem aggressiv, ohne Werbeblocker geht gar nicht mehr. Sie springt dich sonst an wie ein bissiger Köter.



Jup ich merke immer mal wieder wenn ich im Geschäft surfen muss/kann, wie ruhig ich es doch mit Adblocker habe


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich Persönlich stelle den Blocker nur bei Seiten ab die ich wirklich mag, wie hier bei pcgames.

Wenn die Webseiten Betreiber sich zumindest bei der Werbung etwas mäßigen würde dann müsste man ja keinen Blocker verwenden, wenn aufpoppende Fenster oder kleine werbe Fenster mitten im text auftauchen mit falschen X dann geht doch sowas auf die nerven und hat nichts mehr mit verlockender Werbung zu tun. Nach meiner Meinung ist das doch sogar negativ Werbung auch wenn es heißt jede Werbung ist gute Werbung gilt das nur zu wenn es die Massen erreicht und nicht den einzelnen vorm Rechner.  Wie heißt es so schön "Ein Mensch für sich ist schlau, kommt eine Herde zusammen sind sie so blöd wie Schafe" (Film/Serien Zitat geklaut weiss nicht mehr welcher).


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Firmen haben das Recht den freien Content selbst zu bestimmen. So ärgerlich das auch ist.



Natürlich haben sie das und das ist auch nicht ärgerlich. Sie haben aber nicht das Recht zu bestimmen, wie mein Browser diesen Content anzeigt und verarbeitet.


----------



## GoldennBoy (23. Oktober 2015)

Endlich muss ich nicht mehr die hosts Datei bearbeiten um meine Kinder vor Trash-Journalismus zu schützen.


----------



## Freemangmbh (23. Oktober 2015)

Threadstone-01478 schrieb:


> Ich Persönlich stelle den Blocker nur bei Seiten ab die ich wirklich mag, wie hier bei pcgames..



So handhabe ich es auch.

Ich hab gerade mal Bild.de getestet. Es reicht bei denen nicht Adblock nur bei Bild.de zu deaktivieren, der muß ganz aus.


----------



## Tamagotshi (23. Oktober 2015)

Naja Bild ....... egal .............wer's mag soll's halt Lesen aber ich wette der Schuss geht nach hinten los mit: andere Ziehen nach,  den wenn die dann merken das es wirlich kaum noch Kunden anschauen wird auch die Werbung bald nicht mehr Zahlen...........ich muss mir genug Werbung ÜBERALL antun egal wo......Es geht ja bald nix mehr ohne Werbung das ist schon wie modernes "hausieren " ...Ich für meinen Teil werde Ad-block weiter untertützen.  Ich persönlich finde diese Werbeflut überall all Belästigung. Wie gesagt MEIN empfinden.....das soll jeder sehen wie er will..............Aber eine gute Seite / Firma / Produkt brauch nur wenig bis keine Werbung das läuft nämlich wenns Taugt von alleine.................


----------



## sackhuepfen (23. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir ist Bild weiter werbefrei. Man muss nur NoScript einmal richtig durchkonfigurieren für die Seite. Anscheinend gibts nur einige Kontrollscripte, die checken, ob sie selbst ausführbar sind. Wenn man die zulässt und die anderen blockt, siehts werbefrei aus wie immer.


----------



## Worrel (23. Oktober 2015)

Solange die nicht *alle* Adblocker blocken, ist das Ganze doch eh witzlos. Mit AdGuard sehe ich bild.de und geo.de jedenfalls immer noch.

Huh, hab ich jetzt auch eine Anleitung gepostet? werde ich jetzt auch verklagt!? Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Kartamus (23. Oktober 2015)

Es ist mir sowas von egal... Wer mich blockt, weil ich nervige Werbung blockiere, den besuche ich auch nicht mehr. Das Internet ist groß, man findet schon was man sucht.


----------



## LastChapter (23. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich auf einer HP eine Werbeanzeige um die Ohren gehauen bekomme, die den ganzen Bildschirm belegt und man diese erst nach zig Sekunden schließen kann, haue ich sofort den AdBl. rein!
Sowas geht gar nicht. Sollten sich die Anzeigen jedoch am Rand befinden und mir nicht in die Quere kommen, bleibt der Daumen grün.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Oktober 2015)

Also ich finde die neue Strategie von Bild toll. Ich besuche die Seite eh nie absichtlich und wenn ich dort mal versehentlich lande via tinyUrl-Link z.B. von twitter, dann komme ich gar nicht in Gefahr mir den Rotz überhaupt anzusehen.  
Stern u. Geo können es gern auch so machen, kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal auf den Seiten war.


----------



## Vordack (23. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Ganze hat sich über Jahre in eine ungute Richtung entwickelt und aufgeschaukelt.
> Solange AdBlock nur eine Randerscheinung war, kein Problem. Aber mal angenommen 100% der User nutzen es, was dann?
> 
> Die Verlage und Werbetreibenden sind defintiv Mitschuld an der Misere. Werbung bringt weniger Klicks, also wird sie aggressiver, also nutzen immer mehr Adblocker und sie wird noch agressiver, ...
> ...



Danke 

@Orzhof


----------



## USA911 (23. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich denke, genau das ist der Sinn dahinter. Dein werbefreier Klick bringt ihnen, außer Kosten, nämlich Null,garnichts.



Gute Frage, aber die Anzahl der Besucher ist ja auch mit an den Werbeeinnahmen gekoppelt, und inwieweit da unterschieden wird oder wie stark sich die weniger Besucher ausmachen, entzieht sich meinen Kenntnissen.

Ich finde es halt nur herrlich, das den Besuchern der Seite der "schwarze Peter" zugeschoben wird. Nachdem Motto, damit ihr die Seite seht, müssen wir Werbung schalten. Nö, das Internetangebot, war vom Unternehmen freiwillig. Am Anfang sind sie alle drauf gesprungen, wir müssen ja online alles anbieten und dann feststellen, das Kostet ja Geld... .


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Oktober 2015)

LastChapter schrieb:


> Sollten sich die Anzeigen jedoch am Rand befinden und mir nicht in die Quere kommen, bleibt der Daumen grün.



Für mich gilt: Werbung darf sich nicht bewegen und erst recht keine Geräusche machen. Sie darf mir auch nicht den Blick auf den Content verstellen (Pop-Ups). Würden diese Regeln eingehalten würde Werbung mich nicht stören. Da zentralverteilte Werbebanner aber unter Gesichtspunkten der Sicherheit und der Privatsphäre bedenklich sind, würde ich den Adblocker trotzdem nicht abschlaten.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

LastChapter schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf einer HP eine Werbeanzeige um die Ohren gehauen bekomme, die den ganzen Bildschirm belegt und man diese erst nach zig Sekunden schließen kann, haue ich sofort den AdBl. rein!
> Sowas geht gar nicht. Sollten sich die Anzeigen jedoch am Rand befinden und mir nicht in die Quere kommen, bleibt der Daumen grün.



Das ist halt die Aufschaukelei durch Werbung - Adblocker - aggressivere Werbung - noch mehr Adblocker-Nutzer - noch aggressivere Werbung. Ist eine Spirale.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Natürlich haben sie das und das ist auch nicht ärgerlich. Sie haben aber nicht das Recht zu bestimmen, wie mein Browser diesen Content anzeigt und verarbeitet.



Indirekt doch. Wenn Du eine Paywall knackst ist das z.B. definitiv illegal. Im "kleinen" gesehen kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, daß es rechtlich bei der Nutzung des Adblockers so gesehen wird, daß Du den Betreiber der Seite um seine Werbeeinnahmen gebracht hast. Sprich damit nicht Deinen Obulus entrichtet hast (wenn auch nur auf virtuellem Wege), den der Betreiber vorgesehen hat, um Dir die Infos zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Loosa (23. Oktober 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, aber die Anzahl der Besucher ist ja auch mit an den Werbeeinnahmen gekoppelt, und inwieweit da unterschieden wird oder wie stark sich die weniger Besucher ausmachen, entzieht sich meinen Kenntnissen.



Die Anzahl individueller Besucher ist eine wichtige Nummer bei der Frage ob auf einer Seite Werbung geschaltet werden soll. Aber für Werber und Betreiber entscheidend ist dann wie oft sie auch angesehen und geklickt wurde.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Indirekt doch. Wenn Du eine Paywall knackst ist das z.B. definitiv illegal. Im "kleinen" gesehen kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, daß es rechtlich bei der Nutzung des Adblockers so gesehen wird, daß Du den Betreiber der Seite um seine Werbeeinnahmen gebracht hast.



Deswegen wundert es mich ein bisschen, dass AdBlock vor Gericht gewonnen hatte. Zwischen Content und Werbung sahen die Richter keinen so direkten Zusammenhang, beziehungsweise verwiesen sie auf Alternatvmöglichkeiten wie Paywall.
Jetzt kommt Teil 2 des Rechtsstreits und es dürfte interessant werden ob die Umgehung der Adwall rechtens ist.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Indirekt doch. Wenn Du eine Paywall knackst ist das z.B. definitiv illegal. Im "kleinen" gesehen kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, daß es rechtlich bei der Nutzung des Adblockers so gesehen wird, daß Du den Betreiber der Seite um seine Werbeeinnahmen gebracht hast. Sprich damit nicht Deinen Obulus entrichtet hast (wenn auch nur auf virtuellem Wege), den der Betreiber vorgesehen hat, um Dir die Infos zur Verfügung zu stellen.



Bitte? Ich kann mir eine Seite auch im Quelltext angucken wenn ich will, dann gibt es überhaupt keine Medien (bzw. sie liegen dann separat vor). Beim Öffnen einer Seite, lade ich ein html-Dokument herunter. Wie meine Programme html-code verarbeiten ist mein Bier. Mit welcher Absicht der Seitenbetreiber sie ins Netz gestellt hat ist irrelevant. Ich habe nie einen Vertrag unterschrieben, mit dem ich mich verpflichte irgend jemandem bei Generieren von Werbeeinnahmen zu helfen.


----------



## Batze (23. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Deswegen wundert es mich ein bisschen, dass AdBlock vor Gericht gewonnen hatte. Zwischen Content und Werbung sahen die Richter keinen so direkten Zusammenhang, beziehungsweise verwiesen sie auf Alternatvmöglichkeiten wie Paywall.
> Jetzt kommt Teil 2 des Rechtsstreits und es dürfte interessant werden ob die Umgehung der Adwall rechtens ist.



Kommt darauf an wie die jeweiligen Seiten argumentieren.
Bild.de sagt ja, für uns sind 500 Journalisten unterwegs die euch die News hier bringen, daher die Werbung weil die ja bezahlt werden müssen. Ja, und genau da ist der Hacken, weil es gelogen ist.
Genauso wie bei allen anderen Seiten die so etwas immer bringen und ein Print Magazin haben. Der eigentliche entscheidende Inhalt/Content kommt nämlich fast immer aus den Print Magazinen und wird da 1 zu 1 übernommen für die Website.
Im Grunde ist es nichts anderes als ein Copy/Paste wofür es bestimmt keine 500 Reporter Extra nur für den Webauftritt braucht.
Es ist dann auch eher eine riesen Frechheit, für etwas, wofür man schon bezahlt hat(wenn man sich diverse Print Sachen schon gekauft hat) nochmal zu bezahlen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Bitte? Ich kann mir eine Seite auch im Quelltext angucken wenn ich will, dann gibt es überhaupt keine Medien (bzw. sie liegen dann separat vor). Beim Öffnen einer Seite, lade ich ein html-Dokument herunter. Wie meine Programme html-code verarbeiten ist mein Bier. Mit welcher Absicht der Seitenbetreiber sie ins Netz gestellt hat ist irrelevant. Ich habe nie einen Vertrag unterschrieben, mit dem ich mich verpflichte irgend jemandem bei Generieren von Werbeeinnahmen zu helfen.



Wenn ich bei Ubisoft einen Pay-Download umgehe und ziehe ohne zu zahlen ist das genauso illegal. Die Paywall ist ja nicht umsonst da.


----------



## Worrel (23. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Ubisoft einen Pay-Download umgehe und ziehe ohne zu zahlen ist das genauso illegal. Die Paywall ist ja nicht umsonst da.


Bloß ist das Ansehen von Bild.de nicht mit einer Zahlung verbunden, sondern lediglich mit einer Werbebelästigung. Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ich einen AdBlocker nutze oder den Zugang zu Premium Inhalten knacke.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich rede aber von Paywallumgehung. Bei Werbung blocken könnte ich mir aber ähnliche Argumente der Kläger vorstellen.


----------



## LastChapter (24. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Aufschaukelei durch Werbung - Adblocker - aggressivere Werbung - noch mehr Adblocker-Nutzer - noch aggressivere Werbung. Ist eine Spirale.



Die Reihenfolge ist so nicht ganz korrekt. 
Erst kam die aggressive Werbung und dann meinerseits der AdBl.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Oktober 2015)

Deinerseits, ja. Aber Adblocker gibts ja nicht erst seit 1 Jahr.


----------



## HanFred (24. Oktober 2015)

Man umgeht allerdings nicht wirklich was mit Adblockern. Man ändert nur die Anzeige des Browsers. Wenn der BILD-Server trotzdem liefert, ist das IMHO deren Problem. Sie könnten ja auch einfach eine Paywall bzw. nach X Artikeln eine Paywall schalten.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Oktober 2015)

Wenn aber Bild die Seite so gestaltet, daß man ohne selbst modifizierten Adblocker nichts sieht ist es eine willentliche Umgehung. Wie die Gerichte dazu urteilen würde ich nicht werten wollen.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn aber Bild die Seite so gestaltet, daß man ohne selbst modifizierten Adblocker nichts sieht ist es eine willentliche Umgehung. Wie die Gerichte dazu urteilen würde ich nicht werten wollen.


Wieso "modifiziert"? Soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe, muß man doch nur einen neuen Filter erstellen, was bei der Benutzung eines AdBlockers so normal ist wie in Word etwas fett zu markieren.

Wie sollen die Gerichte etwas bestrafen können, was man mit dem ebenso (noch) legalen AdGuard ohne jegliche Anpassung auch noch sehen kann?


----------



## HanFred (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe keine Chance für die Bild vor Gericht. Jemanden kaputt machen können sie vielleicht, weil sie teure Anwälte länger bezahlen können, in der Sache werden sie aber wohl kaum recht bekommen. Evtl. haben sie auch gar nichts in der Hand und können nicht viel unternehmen.
Einen extra Filter erstellen muss ich irgendwie gar nicht mehr, da habe ich wohl einfach die richtige Filterliste abonniert.


----------



## l0l (26. Oktober 2015)

Die wissen aber schon, dass Adblock nicht die einzige technische Variante ist, Werbung zu blocken? ich sag nur Hostfiles..


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. Oktober 2015)

Erst gabs den Ad Blocker, jetzt kommt der Ad Blocker Blocker, als nächstes kommt der Ad Blocker Blocker Blocker...? Sieht nach einem spannenden Feuergefecht aus


----------



## McDrake (26. Oktober 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Erst gabs den Ad Blocker, jetzt kommt der Ad Blocker Blocker, als nächstes kommt der Ad Blocker Blocker Blocker...? Sieht nach einem spannenden Feuergefecht aus


Spannend?
Irgendwann kommt man ohne Adblockblocker gar nirgends mehr rein.
Also muss man, obwohl man ohne Adblockblocker unterwegs ist, trotzdem ein Progi installieren damit man irgendwo hinkommt.
Spannend ist das nicht.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. Oktober 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Spannend?
> Irgendwann kommt man ohne Adblockblocker gar nirgends mehr rein.
> Also muss man, obwohl man ohne Adblockblocker unterwegs ist, trotzdem ein Progi installieren damit man irgendwo hinkommt.
> Spannend ist das nicht.



Für die Umsatzzahlen der Betreiber auf jeden Fall


----------

